# Middle Tenn Yard Haunters



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in Winchester, TN-it's a good 2 hrs away.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm in Franklin, 10 miles south of Nashville. I took a week-long Metals class at TN Tech Cookville. I drove about an hour and 15 mins each way. That's pretty country!


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

bluize;bt2433 said:


> I'm in Franklin, 10 miles south of Nashville. I took a week-long Metals class at TN Tech Cookville. I drove about an hour and 15 mins each way. That's pretty country!


did you take your class at the crafts center by centerhill lake I am about 20 min from there I too have taken week long work shops on wood turning I wish they would do some on animatronics for halloween props that woulld be crazy cool


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

Tsloth;bt2431 said:


> I'm in Winchester, TN-it's a good 2 hrs away.


 hello Im Steve nice to meet you.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Winchester so I couldn't comment last night (I was on the Forum using my phone). Looks like we're spread out fairly evenly - our three location make a triangle, lol. I know there are more of us on the Forum that probably didn't see your post, Creep Master. I think someone from Nashville joined last year and I'm pretty sure I welcomed someone from Lebanon this year. I think it would be fun to get together. I'm always just a bit envious of the folks that post local make-and-takes. Even if we don't make anything, one of the great things about our Forum is the encouragement and exchange of ideas.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Winchester so I couldn't comment last night (I was on the Forum using my phone). Looks like we're spread out fairly evenly - our three location make a triangle, lol. I know there are more of us on the Forum that probably didn't see your post, Creep Master. I think someone from Nashville joined last year and I'm pretty sure I welcomed someone from Lebanon this year. I think it would be fun to get together. I'm always just a bit envious of the folks that post local make-and-takes. Even if we don't make anything, one of the great things about our Forum is the encouragement and exchange of ideas.

Steve - yes, and I wish I had arranged to stay on-campus, it's so beautiful. I commuted in order to save some $. I took the small metals class (cut, shape, solder, etc in silver and gold for jewelry). But while I was there I decided I wanted to also take the large metals class. I want to make something for Halloween (of course) in wrought iron. I've taken a weekend class at Arrowmont in Pigeon Forge but liked the Cookeville campus better.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Winchester so I couldn't comment last night (I was on the Forum using my phone). Looks like we're spread out fairly evenly - our three location make a triangle, lol. I know there are more of us on the Forum that probably didn't see your post, Creep Master. I think someone from Nashville joined last year and I'm pretty sure I welcomed someone from Lebanon this year. I think it would be fun to get together. I'm always just a bit envious of the folks that post local make-and-takes. Even if we don't make anything, one of the great things about our Forum is the encouragement and exchange of ideas.

Steve - yes, and I wish I had arranged to stay on-campus, it's so beautiful. I commuted in order to save some $. I took the small metals class (cut, shape, solder, etc in silver and gold for jewelry). But while I was there I decided I wanted to also take the large metals class. I want to make something for Halloween (of course) in wrought iron. I've taken a weekend class at Arrowmont in Pigeon Forge but liked the Cookeville campus better.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry for reposts. sheesh.


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

bluize;bt2440 said:


> sorry for reposts. sheesh.


The craft center is a very special place for me I just wish I had more time and money to go I would love to go for painting or clay work or even like you did in the metals area. Yea I would think there are more people in the tenn area on here and yes it would be so much fun if a bunch of us could meet sometime. I worked in south nashville on nolensville rd area about 3 years ago for the postal sevrice but had to drive from cookeville everyday (UGH) so I finaly got trans to sparta which is closer but still 40 min now trying to get to cookeille. andhow I had my big party last weekend it was fun had like 20 people. Do you put out a big yard haunt too?


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with you about the Craft Center. If I were independently wealthy I'd be there taking classes all the time! Glad to hear your party went well. Good thing you had it last weekend before the weather turned cold. This year is the first time in ages we aren't having people over. We usually alternate between a party where we average about 35 people, and a formal sit-down dinner for a small group of friends. We actually have more indoor decorations than outside ones. For the outside we have a graveyard and some life size props. We have a lighted wrought iron archway and gates plus a few of the Grandin Road lighted trees. Most of them are static except for an animated tombstone. I'd like to add more animation in the future. We started in 1998 and it's grown every year since then. How about you? I saw some pictures in your forum album. How did you make the teeth?


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey hows it going you ready for the 2013 season


----------

